
Quantum dots: An energy-efficient, OLED-like light source - justinweiss
http://www.economist.com/search/displaystory.cfm?story_id=15582161
======
TeHCrAzY
I have been reading articles and "breakthroughs" about quantum dots for many
years now. And yet, I have not seen a single real world application of the
technology. Seems to be more marketing that actual science.

